

Eugene Goostman becomes first computer to pass Turing Test - edkennedy
http://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/gadgets-and-tech/computer-becomes-first-to-pass-turing-test-in-artificial-intelligence-milestone-but-academics-warn-of-dangerous-future-9508370.html

======
ColinWright
It's very, very poor. Extensive discussions already here on HN:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7864644](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7864644)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7864521](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7864521)

------
peeters
It's an interesting claim. Basically the AI's success is because it covers its
shortcomings by claiming to be 1) young (plausibility for not knowing commonly
known things), and 2) speaking in a non-native language he's not fluent in
(cover for not communicating well).

This leads to the question: where do you draw the line? Could a computer pass
the Turing Test if its "parents" claimed it's their baby mashing on the
keyboard, and the computer just outputs random characters?

